# Forum Home Renovation Paving  coping on fiberglass pool

## tytn2009

Hi, 
i am looking at some advice installing paver coping on a fiberglass pool.
The "lip" of the fiberglass pool is smooth and the concrete around the pool is roughly 1/2 inch lower then the top of "lip" of the pool
I am looking specifically looking for what type of bonding material (glue??) to use to get the stone to bond to the fiberglass pool "lip" as well as what to use to fill the gap behind the pool "lip"

----------


## pharmaboy2

I’m guessing that’s Toronto canada so I can’t help with brands, but for the FG, roughen with sand paper, us some type of polyurethane adhesive (I’ve used soudal s T. rex which is the go to product for immersion conditions ) and you will need a tile glue that is UV stable, suitable for around pools with a bit of build up to take up the height - see trades tile suppliers who have warehouses of or dozens of adhesives for advice local to you

----------


## Whitey66

Or he could be a neighbour of yours https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto,_New_South_Wales

----------

